
Here’s What We Know About Russia and the DNC Hack - nols
https://www.wired.com/2016/07/heres-know-russia-dnc-hack/
======
codys
> accusations of Russian hacking continue to cloud the proceedings

I'm fairly sure the information that was revealed after they were released is
the real item doing the "clouding".

------
youngButEager
Assange hints that the leaks may be from the DNC itself.

Recall that a DNC insider, Seth Rich, who worked on exposing election fraud
during the Democratic party's primaries was murdered several days ago. There
are undoubtedly others inside the DNC who are actually upright folks who _may_
be the source of the leaks.

Here is where Julian Assange hints that the DNC itself may be the source of
the leaks -- the "egg on their face" bit:

"Perhaps one day the source or sources will step forward and that might be an
interesting moment some people may have egg on their faces. But to exclude
certain actors is to make it easier to find out who our sources are," Assange
told CNN, speaking from the Ecuadorian embassy in London.

He basically says "if you knew the source of the leak, you'd be shocked
because the people complaining the loudest about the leaks -- the DNC -- are
the source. And I'm not going to say "Russia didn't do it" because it would
help you narrow the list of potential sources of the hacked DNC info."

"Russia didn't do the hack but 'to exclude certain actors is to make it easier
to find out who our sources are'."

"And the people making a big fuss about 'the Russians did it!' will have "egg
on their face" when they find out the DNC hack was an INSIDE JOB."

Link to the article: [http://www.businessinsider.com/julian-assange-wikileaks-
dnc-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/julian-assange-wikileaks-dnc-2016-7)

